# Turning TCP offload permanently



## petabsd (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello all,

I have set up the local FreeBSD update server. I want to turn the TCP offload off permanently, perhaps in the base system. In this way, when I run `freebsd-update`, TCP offload can be automatically disabled. I know I can turn it off by a setting in /etc/rc.conf, but then I have to set it for each machine. Are there any configuration files or scripts I can look into? Any pointers would be helpful, thanks in advance!


----------



## olivier (Sep 14, 2014)

Here is the BSDRP's way for disabling TSO/LRO on all interfaces by default that will be "freebsd-update" compliant:
Use a simple rc script that will do it for you.
Then do a `sysrc disablelrotso_enable=yes` followed by a `service disablelrotso start`


----------

